# NetworkManager - Ignore device

## ZeuZ_NG

Hey all, what's the current way to disable NetworkManager from managing a device?

I've tried the keyfile plugin with unmanaged-devices=mac:mac_here and it doesn't work..

It sometimes changes the status from unmanaged -> unavailable due to reason: managed (from NetworkManager --debug)

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

Do you have to include the interface name as well as the mac address?

 *man NetworkManager.conf wrote:*   

> Example:
> 
> unmanaged-devices=interface-name:em4
> 
> unmanaged-devices=mac:00:22:68:1c:59:b1;mac:00:1E:65:30:D1:C4;interface-name:eth2

 

----------

## ZeuZ_NG

I've currently got:

```

[main]

plugins=keyfile

[keyfile]

unamanaged-devices=mac:24:05:0f:51:3b:f5;interface-name:wlan1

```

But to no avail

EDIT:

NetworkManager --debug

```

linuxblade byakko # NetworkManager --debug

NetworkManager[4531]: <info>  NetworkManager (version 1.0.6) is starting...

NetworkManager[4531]: <info>  Read config: /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf

```

So I copied over the NetworkManager.conf to nm-system-settings.conf

Still, I get:

```

linuxblade byakko # nmcli dev status show

Unknown parameter: show

DEVICE  TYPE      STATE         CONNECTION 

sit0    sit       connected     sit0       

wlan0   wifi      connected     Zideral    

wlan1   wifi      disconnected  --         

lo      loopback  unmanaged     -- 

```

And the new debug looks like:

```

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  NetworkManager (version 1.0.6) is starting...

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  Read config: /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  Loaded settings plugin keyfile: (c) 2007 - 2015 Red Hat, Inc.  To report bugs please use the NetworkManager mailing list.

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  keyfile: new connection /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Speedy-0FE042 (3455dee8-cfe4-48f6-86a4-ff7a094272ba,"Speedy-0FE042")

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  keyfile: new connection /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/FLENIGUEST (322914ab-b959-4005-ad95-1006d7c603d4,"FLENIGUEST")

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  keyfile: new connection /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Pizarro (5269dc9c-dec1-4ff0-a1ae-d34b38eaefa8,"Pizarro")

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  keyfile: new connection /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Zideral (80d7aab5-20d5-4d51-9a83-6eb8d70ceed0,"Zideral")

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  keyfile: new connection /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Flia-Cardonatto (427e21a6-f7a7-49f1-882e-3149a4b76114,"Flia-Cardonatto")

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  keyfile: new connection /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Wifi (ee2a9e7c-199e-49e4-b71a-a67156d8fe32,"Wifi")

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  keyfile: new connection /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/TP-LINK_910460 (2aa2796c-f59a-4c6d-950d-8dc3237faa72,"TP-LINK_910460")

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  keyfile: new connection /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Auto Camaras (b17bede4-33fb-479f-abc1-606d0b034cfb,"Auto Camaras")

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  keyfile: new connection /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Auto TP-LINK_SOLE (afa72e17-673d-4c9c-ab9c-278f5b1b3e11,"Auto TP-LINK_SOLE")

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  monitoring kernel firmware directory '/lib/firmware'.

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  rfkill7: found WiFi radio killswitch (at /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-3/1-3:1.0/ieee80211/phy7/rfkill7) (driver rtl8187)

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  rfkill0: found WiFi radio killswitch (at /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.3/0000:03:00.0/ieee80211/phy0/rfkill0) (driver iwlwifi)

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  WiFi hardware radio set enabled

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  WWAN hardware radio set enabled

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  Loaded device plugin: NMVxlanFactory (internal)

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  Loaded device plugin: NMVlanFactory (internal)

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  Loaded device plugin: NMVethFactory (internal)

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  Loaded device plugin: NMTunFactory (internal)

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  Loaded device plugin: NMMacvlanFactory (internal)

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  Loaded device plugin: NMInfinibandFactory (internal)

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  Loaded device plugin: NMGreFactory (internal)

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  Loaded device plugin: NMEthernetFactory (internal)

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  Loaded device plugin: NMBridgeFactory (internal)

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  Loaded device plugin: NMBondFactory (internal)

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  Loaded device plugin: NMWifiFactory (/usr/lib64/NetworkManager/libnm-device-plugin-wifi.so)

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  Loaded device plugin: NMWwanFactory (/usr/lib64/NetworkManager/libnm-device-plugin-wwan.so)

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  Loaded device plugin: NMAtmManager (/usr/lib64/NetworkManager/libnm-device-plugin-adsl.so)

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  Loaded device plugin: NMBluezManager (/usr/lib64/NetworkManager/libnm-device-plugin-bluetooth.so)

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  WiFi enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  WWAN enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  WiMAX enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  Networking is enabled by state file

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  (wlan0): using nl80211 for WiFi device control

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  (wlan0): driver supports Access Point (AP) mode

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  (wlan0): new 802.11 WiFi device (carrier: UNKNOWN, driver: 'iwlwifi', ifindex: 3)

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: unmanaged -> unavailable (reason 'managed') [10 20 2]

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  (sit0): new Generic device (carrier: UNKNOWN, driver: 'sit', ifindex: 2)

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  keyfile: add connection in-memory (541897c7-818e-4686-a921-62ce41577869,"sit0")

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  (sit0): device state change: unmanaged -> unavailable (reason 'connection-assumed') [10 20 41]

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  (sit0): device state change: unavailable -> disconnected (reason 'connection-assumed') [20 30 41]

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  (sit0): Activation: starting connection 'sit0' (541897c7-818e-4686-a921-62ce41577869)

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  (wlan1): using nl80211 for WiFi device control

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  (wlan1): new 802.11 WiFi device (carrier: UNKNOWN, driver: 'rtl8187', ifindex: 10)

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  (wlan1): device state change: unmanaged -> unavailable (reason 'managed') [10 20 2]

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  (lo): link connected

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  (lo): new Generic device (carrier: ON, driver: 'unknown', ifindex: 1)

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  wpa_supplicant running

NetworkManager[4565]: get_ip_iface_identifier: assertion 'link_type > NM_LINK_TYPE_UNKNOWN' failed

NetworkManager[4565]: <warn>  (sit0): failed to get interface identifier; IPv6 may be broken

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  (sit0): device state change: disconnected -> prepare (reason 'none') [30 40 0]

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  (sit0): device state change: prepare -> config (reason 'none') [40 50 0]

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  (sit0): device state change: config -> ip-config (reason 'none') [50 70 0]

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  (sit0): device state change: ip-config -> ip-check (reason 'none') [70 80 0]

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  (sit0): device state change: ip-check -> secondaries (reason 'none') [80 90 0]

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  (sit0): device state change: secondaries -> activated (reason 'none') [90 100 0]

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  NetworkManager state is now CONNECTED_LOCAL

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  (sit0): Activation: successful, device activated.

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  (wlan0) supports 5 scan SSIDs

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant interface state: starting -> ready

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: unavailable -> disconnected (reason 'supplicant-available') [20 30 42]

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  (wlan1) supports 4 scan SSIDs

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  (wlan1): supplicant interface state: starting -> ready

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  startup complete

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  (wlan1): device state change: unavailable -> disconnected (reason 'supplicant-available') [20 30 42]

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  (wlan1): supplicant interface state: ready -> inactive

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant interface state: ready -> inactive

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  Auto-activating connection 'Zideral'.

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: starting connection 'Zideral' (80d7aab5-20d5-4d51-9a83-6eb8d70ceed0)

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: disconnected -> prepare (reason 'none') [30 40 0]

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  NetworkManager state is now CONNECTING

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: prepare -> config (reason 'none') [40 50 0]

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: (wifi) connection 'Zideral' has security, and secrets exist.  No new secrets needed.

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  Config: added 'ssid' value 'Zideral'

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  Config: added 'scan_ssid' value '1'

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  Config: added 'key_mgmt' value 'WPA-PSK'

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  Config: added 'psk' value '<omitted>'

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  Config: set interface ap_scan to 1

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant interface state: inactive -> associating

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant interface state: associating -> 4-way handshake

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant interface state: 4-way handshake -> completed

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: (wifi) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful.  Connected to wireless network 'Zideral'.

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: config -> ip-config (reason 'none') [50 70 0]

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: ip-config -> ip-check (reason 'none') [70 80 0]

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: ip-check -> secondaries (reason 'none') [80 90 0]

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: secondaries -> activated (reason 'none') [90 100 0]

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  NetworkManager state is now CONNECTED_LOCAL

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  NetworkManager state is now CONNECTED_GLOBAL

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  Policy set 'Zideral' (wlan0) as default for IPv4 routing and DNS.

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: successful, device activated.

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  (wlan1): device state change: disconnected -> unmanaged (reason 'removed') [30 10 36]

NetworkManager[4565]: <warn>  (wlan1): failed to disable userspace IPv6LL address handling

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  radio killswitch /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-3/1-3:1.0/ieee80211/phy7/rfkill7 disappeared

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  (wlan1): using nl80211 for WiFi device control

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  (wlan1): new 802.11 WiFi device (carrier: UNKNOWN, driver: 'rtl8187', ifindex: 11)

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  rfkill8: found WiFi radio killswitch (at /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-3/1-3:1.0/ieee80211/phy8/rfkill8) (driver rtl8187)

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  (wlan1): device state change: unmanaged -> unavailable (reason 'managed') [10 20 2]

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  (wlan1) supports 4 scan SSIDs

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  (wlan1): supplicant interface state: starting -> ready

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  (wlan1): device state change: unavailable -> disconnected (reason 'supplicant-available') [20 30 42]

NetworkManager[4565]: <info>  (wlan1): supplicant interface state: ready -> inactive

```

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

OK, what you're experiencing is not normal, because I have just edited /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf on my Clevo W230SS laptop (Gentoo amd64) to make my wireless interface unmanaged, and that works in my case (I tried with both networkmanager-1.0.2-r1 and networkmanager-1.0.6):

```
clevow230ss fitzcarraldo # cat /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf

[main]

plugins=keyfile

rc-manager=none

dhcp=dhclient

no-auto-default=*

[keyfile]

hostname=clevow230ss

clevow230ss fitzcarraldo # nmcli dev status show 

Unknown parameter: show

DEVICE    TYPE      STATE        CONNECTION           

sit0      sit       connected    sit0                 

wlp3s0    wifi      connected    Free Airport Internet 

enp4s0f1  ethernet  unavailable  --                   

lo        loopback  unmanaged    --                   

clevow230ss fitzcarraldo # nano /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf

clevow230ss fitzcarraldo # cat /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf

[main]

plugins=keyfile

rc-manager=none

dhcp=dhclient

no-auto-default=*

[keyfile]

hostname=clevow230ss

unamanaged-devices=mac:aa:bb:cc:dd:ee:ff

clevow230ss fitzcarraldo # nmcli dev status show 

Unknown parameter: show

DEVICE    TYPE      STATE        CONNECTION 

sit0      sit       connected    sit0       

enp4s0f1  ethernet  unavailable  --         

lo        loopback  unmanaged    --         

wlp3s0    wifi      unmanaged    --         

clevow230ss fitzcarraldo #
```

(I have edited the above to anonymise my MAC address.)

```
clevow230ss fitzcarraldo # eix -I networkmanager

[I] net-misc/networkmanager

     Available versions:  1.0.2-r1 1.0.6 ~1.0.6-r1 {bluetooth connection-sharing consolekit +dhclient dhcpcd gnutls +introspection +modemmanager ncurses +nss +ppp resolvconf selinux systemd teamd test vala +wext +wifi zeroconf ABI_MIPS="n32 n64 o32" ABI_PPC="32 64" ABI_S390="32 64" ABI_X86="32 64 x32" KERNEL="linux"}

     Installed versions:  1.0.6(05:02:23 02/11/15)(bluetooth consolekit dhclient introspection modemmanager ncurses nss ppp wext wifi zeroconf -connection-sharing -dhcpcd -gnutls -resolvconf -selinux -systemd -teamd -test -vala ABI_MIPS="-n32 -n64 -o32" ABI_PPC="-32 -64" ABI_S390="-32 -64" ABI_X86="64 -32 -x32" KERNEL="linux")

     Homepage:            https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/NetworkManager

     Description:         Universal network configuration daemon for laptops, desktops, servers and virtualization hosts
```

----------

## ZeuZ_NG

It's weird..

Here it reads the information from

```
Read config: /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf 
```

Are you using SystemD also?

Should I try with the unmangled name of the interface? I mean, undo the rule of udev and let it be called wlp2s0(or whatever it was  :Razz: ) and try with that?

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

No, I'm using OpenRC. I suppose you could try with the so-called predictable network interface name to see if it makes a difference. BTW, isn't the file name /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf obsolete? I think these days it should be /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf. For example, the command 'man NetworkManager.conf' works for me, but the command 'man nm-settings.conf' returns 'No manual entry for nm-settings.conf'.

Another thing you could investigate: I switched to using dhclient instead of dhcpcd some time ago because dhcpcd stopped working with NetworkManager for some reason (I have no idea why). Which DHCP client are you using? You could try switching to see if that makes a difference (although I doubt it). If you have USE="dhcpcd -dhclient", re-merge networkmanager with USE="-dhcpcd dhclient".

----------

## ZeuZ_NG

Perhaps it has something to do with SystemD that it reads the config from another file, anyways I've got them with the same content..

Tried the predictable names, it didn't work..

Also, not using DHCP et all so that can't be it either..

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

I wonder if something in the system-connections file could interfere with what you have in your /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf file? Below is an example of a system-connections file on my laptop:

```
# cat /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Free\ Airport\ Internet

[connection]

id=Free Airport Internet

uuid=c7edeb42-7aa4-1f79-5cb2-0f37a62ba439

type=wifi

autoconnect=false

permissions=user:fitzcarraldo:;

secondaries=

[wifi]

mac-address=aa:bb:cc:dd:ee:ff

mac-address-blacklist=

mode=infrastructure

seen-bssids=

ssid=Free Airport Internet

[ipv4]

dns-search=

may-fail=false

method=auto

[ipv6]

dns-search=

method=ignore
```

----------

